# Soundbeschleunigung unter vista



## lollercoaster (12. Mai 2008)

Hallo Leute,
Auf Grund von Soundproblemen in Assassin's Creed, habe ich mal in verschiedenen Foren nach Lösungen gesucht. Eine davon lautete, seine Soundbeschleunigung auf "minimum" zu stellen. Jedoch fand ich nirgends eine Erklärung wie ich dies unter windows vista tuen soll!

Nun Meine Frage:
Könnte mir jemand erklären wie ich unter windows vista (Business- Edition 64bit) meine Soundbeschleunigung verändere?


----------



## Gothic_1234 (12. Mai 2008)

ich habe was vielleicht gefunden 

du findest es unter ==> START - ALLE PROGRAMME - ZUBEHÖR - SYSTEMPROGRAMME - SYSTEMINFORMATIONEN - EXTRAS - DIRETX_DIAGNOSEPROGRAMM - SOUND

P.S Google hat in 2 sec was gefunden


----------



## lollercoaster (12. Mai 2008)

hmm ich kann den Punkt "Extras" nicht finden.


----------



## Palimbula (12. Mai 2008)

Auf die Suchergebnisse bin ich gespannt, denn ich habe nichts passendes gefunden.


----------



## Grushdak (12. Mai 2008)

Gothic_1234 schrieb:


> ich habe was vielleicht gefunden
> 
> du findest es unter ==> START - ALLE PROGRAMME - ZUBEHÖR - SYSTEMPROGRAMME - SYSTEMINFORMATIONEN - EXTRAS - DIRETX_DIAGNOSEPROGRAMM - SOUND
> 
> P.S Google hat in 2 sec was gefunden



... geht auch einfacher ...
Start-> Ausführen .... Da *dxdiag* eingeben und dann nach dem Laden oben auf den Karteikasten *Sound* klicken.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hmm vorrausgesetzt, bei Vista gibt es noch dieses dxdiag...

greetz


----------



## Palimbula (12. Mai 2008)

Gibt es noch


----------



## lollercoaster (12. Mai 2008)

dort habe ich dann aber zur Auswahl: Sound 1, 2, 3
Und bei keinem von den dreien ist ein Balken bei dem ich die Soundbeschleunigung verändern könnte.


----------



## Grushdak (12. Mai 2008)

Hmmm, ka, wie das nun bei Vista aussieht.
Bei XP sieht es jedenfalls so aus:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




ps. Kannst Du die Beschleunigung evtl. bei Assasins Creed direkt ausschalten -
wie man es bei WoW auch kann?


----------



## lollercoaster (12. Mai 2008)

Der von dir markierte Kasten ist bei mir nicht vorhanden !


----------



## Palimbula (12. Mai 2008)

Der existiert wohl generell unter Vista nicht mehr.


----------



## MexOne (28. Juli 2008)

stimmt! leider gottes kamen die "brillianten" entwickler bei windoof auf die idee, die hardwarebeschleunigung beim sound wegzulassen bzw dass man sie manuell nicht verändern kann, von wegen urheberrechtsschutz der musikindustrie zu liebe... fragt nicht, ich habs auch nicht verstanden^^ und deswegen hab ich jetzt bei race driver grid und assassins creed totale soundausfälle... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
falls jemand doch eine lösung gefunden hat... POSTEN!!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## poTTo (28. Juli 2008)

http://www.windowsvistamagazin.de/?menu=05...6882726&x=7
*:: Das letzte Posting ist interessant*

_Pass auf das war bei mir auch ! ruf dir über "AUSFÜHREN" die Datei "dxdiag" auf ! Das is das Diagnoseprogramm von Direct x auf deinem PC ! Dann dort auf "Sound 1" ! Die Geschwindigkeit um 1 Balken reduzieren und dann müsste das mit dem Ton hinhauen ! _

Versuch das mal so !


----------



## Darussios (28. Juli 2008)

MexOne schrieb:


> stimmt! leider gottes kamen die "brillianten" entwickler bei windoof auf die idee, die hardwarebeschleunigung beim sound wegzulassen bzw dass man sie manuell nicht verändern kann, von wegen urheberrechtsschutz der musikindustrie zu liebe... fragt nicht, ich habs auch nicht verstanden^^ und deswegen hab ich jetzt bei race driver grid und assassins creed totale soundausfälle...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Vista runterschmeisen und XP drauf machen und darauf hoffen, dass in ferner Zukunft was besseres wie Vista auf den Markt kommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## claet (28. Juli 2008)

ich würde (bei ausreichender hardware natürlich) niemals zurück zu xp gehen .. 

vista is schon komfortabel, kann man nix gegen sagen ..


----------



## Darussios (28. Juli 2008)

Jo man kann nix gegen die Kompatibilität und die Viren inclusive von Vista sagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ist doch bei Windows alt bekannt, dass das neueste Betriebssystem erstmal scheisse ist und ab dem 2ten oder 3ten Servicepack ordentlich benutzbar ist.

Deswegen erweitere ich meinen Ratschlag etwas.
Kehr zu XP zurück bis für Vista mindestens das 2te Servicepack draussen ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## claet (28. Juli 2008)

Viren inklusive? worauf bitte beziehst du dich?

und ich hatte mit vista bis jetzt ein einziges mal ein kompatibilitätsproblem. übernimmst du nur die meinung von irgendwelchen "experten" oder hast du es mal ausprobiert? also ich benutze es seit anfang an und bin zufrieden damit! ich konnte jedes problem bisher lösen.


----------



## poTTo (28. Juli 2008)

Darussios schrieb:


> Vista runterschmeisen und XP drauf machen und darauf hoffen, dass in ferner Zukunft was besseres wie Vista auf den Markt kommt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich find solche Behauptungen immer super "Aussagekräftig". Also ich nutze selber Vista, eine Audigy 2 SE als Soundkarte. Hab keine Soundprobs bei AssCreed. Und mit dem Rest der Performance bin ich sehr zufrieden. Kommt ja auch immer auf die Hardware an die man verbaut hat.

Ich schau mal gleich mal zu Hause wie das bei mir mit dem DX10 und der Soundeinstellung ausschaut, dann poste ich nochn Screenshot dazu.

gruss


----------



## xFraqx (28. Juli 2008)

poTTo schrieb:


> Ich find solche Behauptungen immer super "Aussagekräftig". Also ich nutze selber Vista, eine Audigy 2 SE als Soundkarte. Hab keine Soundprobs bei AssCreed. Und mit dem Rest der Performance bin ich sehr zufrieden. Kommt ja auch immer auf die Hardware an die man verbaut hat.
> 
> Ich schau mal gleich mal zu Hause wie das bei mir mit dem DX10 und der Soundeinstellung ausschaut, dann poste ich nochn Screenshot dazu.
> 
> gruss



Hab selber ne Partition mit XP und eine mit Vista. Unter XP läuft alles deutlich stabiler und vorallem auch schneller. Wenn ich jemals mehr als 3GB Ram brauchen sollte , werde ich auf Vista wechseln


----------



## poTTo (28. Juli 2008)

xFraqx schrieb:


> Hab selber ne Partition mit XP und eine mit Vista. Unter XP läuft alles deutlich stabiler und vorallem auch schneller. Wenn ich jemals mehr als 3GB Ram brauchen sollte , werde ich auf Vista wechseln
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



*falsch*, wenn du mehr als wie 3GB ordentlich adressieren lassen willst benötigst du ein 64Bit Betriebssystem, Vista allein wird da nicht die Abhilfe schaffen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## claet (28. Juli 2008)

stimmt

und afaik kann 64bit xp doch auch mehr als 3gb addressieren, oder?


----------



## xFraqx (28. Juli 2008)

poTTo schrieb:


> *falsch*, wenn du mehr als wie 3GB ordentlich adressieren lassen willst benötigst du ein 64Bit Betriebssystem, Vista allein wird da nicht die Abhilfe schaffen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wer hat denn von Vista 32 Bit geredet ?



> und afaik kann 64bit xp doch auch mehr als 3gb addressieren, oder?



Lies dir nochmal ganz genau meinen Post durch, danke.


----------



## claet (28. Juli 2008)

xFraqx schrieb:


> Hab selber ne Partition mit XP und eine mit Vista. Unter XP läuft alles deutlich stabiler und vorallem auch schneller. Wenn ich jemals mehr als 3GB Ram brauchen sollte , werde ich auf Vista wechseln
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



okay, du willst dass wir auf deinen post genau eingehen, bitteschön

du schreibst wenn du jemals mehr als 3GB ram brauchst willste auf vista wechseln. 

das einzige was wir sagen ist, dass es keinerlei rolle spielt ob du xp oder vista hast, der knackpunkt sind die bit. mit 32 bit OS kannst du, egal welches os es ist, rein technisch nicht mehr als 3GB Speicher addressieren. Ob du jetzt vista 64 bit meintest oder nicht (was jetzt leicht zu behaupten ist) spielt keinerlei rolle. ich sagte lediglich, afaik kann auch xp, halt in der 64 bit veriante, schon mehr als 3 gb addressieren und somit wäre es unsinnig zu vista zu wechseln nur weil man mehr ram braucht. 

und jetzt denk bitte erst nochmal nach


----------



## poTTo (28. Juli 2008)

seh ich genauso, von 64bit war nie die Rede in deinem Posting, daher nimm unsere Tips einfach hin, retten bringt jetzt auch nix mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

#####

Eins aber noch zum Abschluss der 32/64bit discuss, ein 32Bit OS kann max 4GB adressesieren, leider adressiert es aber auch den RAM deiner GraKa z.b. mit. 

*Beispiel:*

Vista/XP mit 32Bit
4GB RAM
Grafikkarte mit 512 MB

= erkannter und adressierbarer RAM = 3,5GB (weil die 512MB der graka mit einberechnet werden)


ein wikilink gibts auch, aber den poste ich jetzt nicht !

######


gruss
poTTo


----------



## xFraqx (28. Juli 2008)

Ihr beiden seid lustig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## claet (28. Juli 2008)

das is ja plausibel, hat aber nix mit deinem posting zu tun mein freund!

wir haben bezogen auf was du geschrieben hast nix falsches gesagt, deine gedankengänge kann ja kein mensch erahnen, oder?

[edit]
jetzt hat er seinen post wieder rausgelöscht O_o


----------



## Feltaron_Syndikat (29. Juli 2008)

Eventuell Kompatibilitätsmodus auf Windows xp stellen ? Rechtsklick auf dein Gamesymbol am desktop, eigenschaften.


----------



## lollercoaster (1. August 2008)

Feltaron_Syndikat schrieb:


> Eventuell Kompatibilitätsmodus auf Windows xp stellen ? Rechtsklick auf dein Gamesymbol am desktop, eigenschaften.


grad nachgeschaut 
Die Einstellung war bei mir schon von Anfang an


----------

